# Newbie dreamer...



## Chilton0585 (Aug 16, 2013)

----WARNING LONG POST----

Hello all,

Thought I'd sign up and introduce myself on the forums, as I've been pouring over them for the last 2 months reading about peoples adventures, racing, cruising, racing VS cruising (oh boy), full keels and fin keels, safe to say my head has nearly exploded.

Two years ago I had a big scare. I had joined the Navy, went through boot camp, went through A school, and I was just about ready to be shipped out to my ship. I was SO happy! Then I had my overseas screening. After some an eye exam my vision was drastically different than when I had joined which lead to an MRI which lead to discovering my friend Mr. Brain Tumor. 

Mr. Brain Tumor put an end to my dreams pretty quickly. At first it was cancer cancer cancer cancer, and I was freaking out. Well, long story short it was NOT cancer, it was something called a prolactinoma (I dunno how to spell that.) which was easily treatable! By removing the tumor and due to its size...a chunk of my pituitary gland.

So, that put an end to my short lived military career and dream of sailing the world in the name of the US of A. I sort of went into a depression for 2 years and had no idea what to do with my life. I sat around, watched every TV show known to man, got fat, and came to realize that now I am fat, alone, and have done nothing with my life. 

This isn't a sob story, and I apologize that it's so long! The good thing about all of this is that I have finally realized I need to get out there and do something. I was discharged honorably after spending the rest of my 4 year enlistment at a shore command, and am receiving disability. Well I went down to my fathers and he took me out ...on his boat. All it took was three days out on the water.

Three days. I met a bunch of nice people (and their puppies who liked to bite me), I got to watch a live band at the marina, eat grilled burgers, and flirt with pretty waitresses. Why the heck did I ever stop doing this? For two whole years!! That was it, I'm done being depressed, I want to be a part of this lifestyle.

So I started browsing the net, reading these forums (as well as a few other cruising forums) and decided that I want to get a sailboat, and move myself aboard. No great loss in space really, given that I am living in a tiny tiny tiny studio apartment (converted hotel rooms). I lived in the FL keys for 3 years, and I loved the place. In fact, the nicest and most family like communities I've ever had the pleasure to be a part of were in Marathon, FL and La Grange, KY. Which is where I will be moving back to in December after this semester of school is out, to stay with my good ol' Granny. She's allowing me to stay there to save my disability and GI bill living stipend for a year or so so that I can purchase my little 29-32 yacht and fulfill my dream of cruising the world that I thought lost to me 2 years ago.

So, thats my story! I have no sailing experience. I plan on taking the ASA 101/103 courses while at Grannies, and living in the keys for 6 months using the rest of my GI bill on online courses while I learn my vessel, then set sail for distant horizons. I am a dreamer to be sure, I only hope my dreams can be realized this time. (I'll likely post questions on boats in other threads!)

-Mat- (yep, with 1 T)


----------



## imasaluki (Dec 24, 2012)

Welcome to it... at least you have a story to share. Good luck in your Marathon ventures and thanks for serving!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet, Mat! 

I've only been to Marathon by land, but I understand that it is a favorite location among the cruiser community. 

As you've probably found out, this forum has a lot of answers to almost every conceivable question. Don't hesitate to ask your own and add to the mix. 

I see that you spent some time in the chat room. Don't be a stranger. Lots of good people there with varied amounts of experience.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome, Mat! Glad things turned out OK. You'll find lots of knowledgable & friendly people here. Check out the reading list thread, http://www.sailnet.com/forums/apps-authors/18184-recommended-reading.html, for a ton of references on everything nautical.

Have fun!


----------



## Chilton0585 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank's manatee , just what I was looking for!


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Glad to hear things have worked out OK. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Chilton0585 (Aug 16, 2013)

welp, ive saved up! now i'm looking for a boat!


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for your service, and its good to see that you are ready to go!
Good luck! Are you going to stay in Boot Key Harbor?
http://www.ci.marathon.fl.us/government/departments/marina-and-ports/anchorage-mooring-dockage/


----------



## Chilton0585 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm headed down to the keys next month to look around, I dont know for a fact I'd stay in boot key, it depends on the price. I may head up to titusville as it's closer to family, and 225/mo for liveabords!


----------



## j4anderson (May 29, 2014)

Good luck in your search!! Sounds like you are still tracking towards your dream, and that is good to see.


----------



## Chilton0585 (Aug 16, 2013)

I got my boat  Got a pearson triton.


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Congrats on the new boat Chilton!


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet Mat and congrats on the boat. There is nothing more thrilling than the the first boat, the first sail, the first overnight, the first cruise. Although every time after that is really close to that same feeling, good luck with the boat and your sailing adventures.


----------



## Chilton0585 (Aug 16, 2013)

thanks, guys! I found a really neat website

Pearson Triton #381 Glissando | The Restoration of Glissando

That looks so amazing, I really wish I was more handy! Maybe I'll find a buddy down here who's good with stuff like that and wouldnt mind teachin me!


----------

